# Any predictions when first morels posted?



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Any predictions when the first morel will be claimed in our shroomin territory? Surprised to not see more activity in the MO forum... Just got a good rain tonight im thinking maybe beginning of next week maybe? Checked a few spots over this past weekend as a excuse to get some fresh air and some ol mother nature time. I knew there wouldn't be any up but pretended like there would be lol. What about predictions on if it will be a better then average, average or poor season? 8-O :?:


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

NewB87, check out the map from Missouri Morel Hunting page on Facebook - They are up in a line from St. Joe to St. Louis and all the way south to the border.

&lt;a href=&quot;https://www.facebook.com/MissouriMorelHunting/photos/a.128069780715675.1073741827.128048730717780/485203255002324/?type=3&amp;theater&quot; target=&quot;blank&quot;

Good luck Shroommates!
Mitch


----------

